# Grinder for Londinium I



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

Decided to post here rather than the grinder forum as I'm particularly interested in something that will pair with my L1. I have a budget of around £500 and would appreciate some advice, given the following:

- I make at most 2 drinks a day (unless we have guests, in which case a bit more but this is rare).

- There are some days I don't make espresso at all.

- There are no issues with cabinet height (within reason), but nothing too monstrous if possible

- I'm happy to buy 2nd hand to get the best bang for buck.

I'm thinking my requirements steer me towards doserless / on-demand but I'm happy to be convinced otherwise by those with more experience in these matters.

Many thanks


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi fluffles,

If you are making a limited number of drinks, I'd recommend an HG-One.

Providing you can deal with a bit of manual labour, I've found mine to be an excellent match with the L1.

I tend to make less than 3 espresso drinks per day, so found the retention on a large electronic conical hard to live with over time (not all are made equally of course).

They can be a bit "wasteful" in the home environment, but grind quality is superb generally.

HG-One fits the large conical zero waste philosophy pretty well imo.

Hope that helps!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As Andy recommends - HG One would be an ideal match for LI - but you would have to up your budget. Last one sold on forum was virtually new and went for around £750.00.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I find my Pharos vastly superior to my Mazzer and not too impractical. You can often pick them up in the for sale section for around £150 or you could directly import one for about £250.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickR said:


> I find my Pharos vastly superior to my Mazzer and not too impractical. You can often pick them up in the for sale section for around £150 or you could directly import one for about £250.


Twitter rumours abound that the Pharos is now in the redesign phase at OE..


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Hi fluffles,
> 
> If you are making a limited number of drinks, I'd recommend an HG-One.
> 
> ...


I have just read on the Londinium forum that a user from Australia is about to sell his late model HG1 if that is of any interest.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

An HG One would be fine but maybe a bit pricey...


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21640-Best-grinder-to-suit-L1

May help you ,however budget is above what you have quoted.

Similar position to you,but must say im getting on a lot better with my F83e the longer i use it.

Good luck.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Purely based on your price rage ( £500 ) and you requirements ( height , on demand )

Then you may be able to find a used k30es ( stepped version )

Its a flat burr and there are alot of fans of the conical grinder and lever combo

In that price range you may need to forgo the "on demand" part to get something in the best in cup range .....

What do i mean by this ....

Large burrs grinders under £500 tend to fall in the loser range ...

Once you start looking at on demand ( compaks, mazzers, mythos ) then you are generally looking to go beyond that price range , certainly on a forum sales thread..


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi - the k30 looks an interesting option but a quick search didn't reveal many hits for people selling 2nd hand. The HG One 2nd hand may be possible but again they don't seem to come up very often.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hg1s hold their price well and dont come up very often. People who have them on the whole seems to stick with em ( I'm itself s good sign )/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

NickR said:


> I find my Pharos vastly superior to my Mazzer and not too impractical. You can often pick them up in the for sale section for around £150 or you could directly import one for about £250.


Good video. Nice clear large surface to work on. Wish I could get away with tamping so lightly! Handy having a camera person who can follow you around. Although it would be nice if smartphones included steady cam technology, lol! 

P.S. Was it just me or did a long pony tail appear out of nowhere towards the end of the video?!


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

It was my son making the coffee, I was the camera man. He's a far better barista than me.


----------



## lucasd (Feb 24, 2015)

The HG1 looks nice, but unless you are from USA the price with shhipping and taxes is more or less a Robur one.

If only pharos had better chamber at ths pricepoint it would ideal, though still it is out of stock


----------

